# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Fake stone cladding.

## frog's wife

Hey all, 
Has anyone used any form of fake stone cladding?  We've used the Rustic Stone product for a wall behind a wood stove.  It looks fantastic but it was an absolute bugger to put up.  We're sooooo not bricklayers!  We had a lot of trouble getting the mortar the right consistency to stick the stones to the cement sheet backing. 
We have prepared the outside of the cottage with cement sheet in preparation for a stone cladding but have since seen another cladding product that weighs a fraction of the rustic stone and appears easier to "lay" using a glue for adhesion and a piping bag for mortaring. 
It of course is twice the price of the rustic stone.   
Has anyone had any experience with fake stone cladding?  Prices, ease of laying, thermal qualities.  
Sonja

----------


## austeve

:Smilie:  I used stone cladding from Amber Tiles which is actually individual pieces of Malaysian slate epoxied together in tile form to look like stacked stone, tiles were 600mmL/150mmH/30-50mmD. Our house was cement rendered and it was only the chimney we were doing, I did some of the easier stuff and had a stone mason friend do the rest (lots of mitres) and he used an epoxy resin called mega-poxy which sets like steel!. If you are only doing straight runs and no corners (mitres) you can just use a 9" angle grinder with a masonary wheel for your cuts and it works fine. From memory the stone was around $120.00 a sq M and looks fantastic. 
Cheers Steve :2thumbsup:

----------

